# The right tools makes the difference



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When your doing some gunsmith work the right tool sometimes even a small inexpensive doodad can make all the difference. 
How about giving up some of your secrets and sharing them?

To you folks with some experience this is probably standard stuff but 
this roll pin punch set made life a lot easier with my AR build kept the 
punch in place no slipping off and scratching up the lower

What cool tools do you have that makes working on your guns easier?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I don't have one, due to the cost, but the Geissele AR "Reaction Rod" is one of those little beauties that takes all the hard work out of assembling an AR upper receiver. I REALLY wish I had the extra scratch to buy one when I swapped my fore-end for a free float. It's a simple tool, but makes a world of difference.







https://geissele.com/ar15-m4-reaction-rod.html ($100)

Brownells has it for $80, and there's a knockoff one for $60 (Kley-Zion Barrel Spline Socket Rod).


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

1. A quality set of screwdrivers specifically designed for gunsmithing.
2. A quality torque wrench for installing scope hardware.
3. A quality sight-pusher tool. Installing and adjusting sights with a hammer and punch just doesn’t cut it.

Notice I specified “quality” in all 3 tools. Buying low-quality, junk tools is a complete waste of money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This punch for gas tube roll pins . while it can be done with others you have, this stubby one works much better. 223,5.56 0r 308 IMO this is a Must have tool
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/431074/schuster-gas-tube-pin-punch-ar-15-lr-308-steel

If you are going to work with upper receivers or barrels on the AR 15 blocks like this are a must have. many brands but a must have.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/2...-upper-receiver-ar-15-action-vise-block-clamp

While a roll of tape works for now and then. This bench block is a sure nice to have item. There are many on the market this is just one.
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/393867/wheeler-engineering-delta-series-ar-15-armorers-bench-block

Sure you don't need it but this mat is great. I have handed it to more than one person doing their first Ar assemble.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/8...es-ar-15-cleaning-and-maintenance-mat-20-x-47

Long ago I just picked up a Wheeler AR kit it had most everything I needed and has served me well. Over time I have replaced punches . Removing A2 type front sights can be hard on them.
the more you do the better it is to have the right tool rather than I can get by using.....
Last you need a small or medium vise mounted in a place you can use it . It needs to match the size of the Upper Block. Not using a block correctly will cost you an upper. Even if the damage is not this bad it will warp them.
Once the owner warped this one he trashed it getting it apart . He had been told on the internet you did not need no stinking block.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Last you need a small or medium vise mounted in a place you can use it . It needs to match the size of the Upper Block. Not using a block correctly will cost you an upper. Even if the damage is not this bad it will warp them.
> Once the owner warped this one he trashed it getting it apart . He had been told on the internet you did not need no stinking block.
> 
> View attachment 91743


I quickly realized I was not well equipped to do any work on my upper when doing my fore-end swap. At least I was smart enough to never put the upper into the vice. I did all the work by securing the barrel into it instead. I have a medium contour stainless barrel, so it held up to the pinch without any issues. Just had to find a way to keep the damn thing from rotating. I found that leather strapping can REALLY put a nice bind on things, and protects the finish from the vice jaws.
It was NOT the way anyone should do it, but I was dumb and determined. In the end, it worked. I will NEVER do it that way again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What part of repairing, assembling changing is the most fun to do ? And by fun I am being a smart axx. The biggest pain in the neck ?


Dust cover Spring.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Haha, the takedown detent pin is fun also.

I like the MBEV for doing upers and lowers, I have a Crapco Armorers wrench and a couple roll pin punches


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Here's $23 well spent


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Here's $23 well spent
> View attachment 91751


 It can be. Look at what you must have would like to have then look at the different Wheeler kits they offer. They may look the same but each has differences that may or may not fit you needs and budget best. Often the deal is found in a bundled kit.
For the record I broke two of these.

https://www.bravocompanyusa.com/DPMS-Armorer-AR15-Barrel-Wrench-p/dpms tl-mw wrench.htm


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's a serious diss on BCM, but PA sells Radical crap and deserves the same -1

Bravo Company has had issues with rough machine marks on BCG


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My BCM is built from blem parts and works great.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> That's a serious diss on BCM, but PA sells Radical crap and deserves the same -1
> 
> Bravo Company has had issues with rough machine marks on BCG


That link was to the DPMS armor tool Bravo company happens to sell. It is a DPMS item. So any diss is to DPMS and not directly at Bravo company.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I don't have one, due to the cost, but the Geissele AR "Reaction Rod" is one of those little beauties that takes all the hard work out of assembling an AR upper receiver. I REALLY wish I had the extra scratch to buy one when I swapped my fore-end for a free float. It's a simple tool, but makes a world of difference.
> View attachment 91741
> 
> https://geissele.com/ar15-m4-reaction-rod.html ($100)
> ...


There are some cheaper alternatives. https://www.botach.com/kley-zion-barrel-spline-socket-rod-for-ar15-m4-ar10-sr25-upper-receivers/

I may get one in the future, but have not yet needed one in barreling an AR.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good tool recommendations so far.
I will again recommend that folks get an inexpensive roll pin with some holes, that fits into the take down pin holes such as this one....
View attachment 91557
and then you will be able to assemble without loosing detents and springs.

A flat roll pin punch for bolt catch roll pin installment is very handy....








A quality set of punches like these Starett punches
View attachment 91759
are worth their weight in gold especially when removing the roll pins from stubborn A2 front sights.
A trigger fitting pin like this...






...or find and cut an appropriate diameter pin to proper length for a slave pin when assembling a trigger.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Good tool recommendations so far.
> I will again recommend that folks get an inexpensive roll pin with some holes, that fits into the take down pin holes such as this one....
> View attachment 91557
> and then you will be able to assemble without loosing detents and springs.
> ...


Slave pin comes with the ACT, and roll pins in a A2 sight instead of taper pins?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Slave pin comes with the ACT, and roll pins in a A2 sight instead of taper pins?


I misspoke, you are correct about taper pins being used on A2 sights.
Also, I am a HUGE fan of BCM products. My go to AR15 is a 14.5" 5.56 BCM uppered AR. I also have a 20" 5.56 AR that is mostly built of blemished BCM parts and it is a very nice rifle.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My BCM is a hammer forged pencil profile mid length with a Slimline handguard which requires a round handguard cap. BCM puts the FSB on almost as tight as PSA


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

New meaning to the term "adult toys"


----------

